# List 5 things you've done that most others haven't



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

What are 5 things you have done which most others haven't.

1. When I was 8, I drove my Grandfather's WWII jeep. He was in the passenger seat, my 2 older Sisters screaming in the back as we headed for the cow pasture fence (and the steep drop off to the ditch on the other side!).

2. Climbed the 3922 stairs to the top of the mountains at the Coast Guard Omega Station in Haiku, Hawaii. At the time the CG Station was still in operation. You could hold a florescent light tube up under the antenna and the energy broadcast from the station would light up the tube.

3. Flew a single engine plane to all of the public use airports on the islands of Kauai, Oahu, Molokai, Lanai, Maui and Hawaii (The Big Island). (Tough to choose here, could have gone with: learned to fly in Hawaii through the Civil Air Patrol Glider program)

4. Flew as a passenger, on an Federal Aviation Administration B727, over a volcanic eruption on the Big Island.

5. Been to the Southern most point of the 50 US States. South Point Hawaii.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

1 . Lived in 22 different houses by age 18

2. Went to 12 different schools by the time I graduated high school

3. Visited every state West of the Mississipi (save Hawaii & Alaska), and a few East.

4. Piloted a single engine Cessna at age 14 (step-dad in cockpit, so maybe co-piloted).

5. Attended the ground-breaking ceremonies for Naval Station Ingleside.

6. Toured the South Texas Nuclear Plant before it went on-line (in case you consider one & two the same, or disagree with 4).

Not much of a list, but it's about all I got.

WM


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

1. When I was about 8 years old, I got to swing a wrecking ball.

2. At about 12 or 13 I got to shoot an FBI agent's revolver at their shooting range in NYC.

3. I almost wrecked a bulldozer by driving it off a wall (not one of my prouder moments). 

4. I got into a physical altercation with a teamster union shop steward in NYC and lived to tell about it.

5. I was able to retire (temporally) at age 33.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

1. Went to war.

2. Foolishly jumped out of a long series of perfectly good aircraft, including C130s, C141s, UH1s and UH60s. Nearly died only twice.

3. Chased illegal aliens down the Colorado River on the Mexican border.

4. Competed in a pistol match against Rob Leatham. And lost badly, of course. :mrgreen:

5. Fronted a bar band.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

1. Had a threesome.

2. Threw pitches in the Dodgers bullpen.

3. After a few beers sang Gimme Hope Joanna on stage at a karaoke bar in front of a large crowd of people at Catalina Island.

4. Killed a pig with a large hunting knife on my uncle’s farm in Albuquerque.

5. Got bit by a Piranha.


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

1. Played baseball professionally (Charleston Rainbows/now Riverdogs, A for San Diego Padres) Played with Pedro Martinez, Carlos Baerga...

2. Met and shook hands with two Presidents of the US while they were seated as President (George H. Bush and Bill Clinton)

3. Played Pine Valley Golf Course (twice) 

4. Was once mistaken for Al Gore for an entire evening in an upscal Charlotte NC Country Club

5. Made much of my college tuition as an exotic dancer (male stripper)


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

1. Had at least 500 three-somes (on the golf course), but only 4 or 5 three-ways...
2. Died, and came back. Carbon monoxide. 12/19/1993. I'm almost 15. AGAIN.
3. Made back-to-back-to-back hole-in-ones! On EA Sports Tiger Woods.
4. Broke the same bone in my left hand 3 times...
5. O-Kay, only 4... but good ones!

JeffWard


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

1. When I was 12 I managed to personally meet every single team in the NHL in one season, _almost_ all the players.

2. About six months ago, I got stuck behind an airplane on the highway.

3. I have rolled around in $15 million cash.

I've only got three, my life's a touch boring.


----------



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

1. Drove a car off a cliff (no injuries)
2. Was in a Piranha fishing tournament in a small town in Brazil (Aracatuba, Tietê River).
3. Visited 7 different countries on business, but never left the U.S. while in the Navy.
4. Attended 9 different schools in 12 years (I feel sorry for the person who topped this, it sucked rocks).
5. Drove in a demolition derby- lost badly- once was enough.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

1. Captured 2 days by IRA, tortured for 1 day until rescued (easy compared 5 years with bipolar exwife).
2. Walked (ok, limped) away from crashed AN-2 in Africa.
3. Veteran Operations Corporate & Desert Storm.
4. Been to every continent except Antartica.
5. Actually meant it each time I told a woman I loved her.


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

1) Rode an Elephant bareback (you steer,if you can call it that, with your feet behind the ears).

2) Played Pebble Beach.

3) Shot 8-Ball with Minnesota Fats - and beat him.

4) Been on TV (though I've a theory that this isn't actually so unusual).

5) Been to a Game 7.


----------



## Natureboypkr (Jul 24, 2007)

Headshot from 760yds out from a 3rd floor window at the "sandbox"


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

1. showed the back up officer of the officer who stopped me, that it was a bad idea to step within reach and then place his hand on the butt of his gun (no i did not hit him, just, explained the procedure to nutralize him that close, he backed up)
2. had people driving by turn around while driving to stare at the guy the cops were carry 5 firearms from his vehicle.
3. told the officer that he handed me the wrong gun first, when he was returning the 5 guns.
4. had a jeep on one wheel.
5. had my car lifted off the road by a backfire. i saw the fireball out the side windows, my friend following me said the car disapeared behind the flame
6.drove from Amherst Ma, to Kennebunk, Me in 1-1/2 hours. in a ford escort (cute blonde, need i say more?)
7. got it on in the back of a car DRIVING down main street (in case 1-2-3 don't count seperate as they were the same stop)

ok not quite as big as some, but thanks for the memories.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

1. Visited the monument at the claimed geographical center of North America in Rugby, ND.

2. Caught a wild, running, cottontail rabbit, by hand, and didn't get bit (did get scratched).

3. On a training range, I hit the top of a standard 55 gallon oil drum 5-for-5 at 300 meters with an M203 grenade launcher and quadrant sight. 

4. Blew-up an autoloading pistol on the first day I owned it, by using the right caliber of ammo, but the wrong bullet type (loaded it with JHPs when they were prohibited by the manufacturer). 

5. Visited and climbed on the Great Pyramid of Khufu (Cheops) at Giza, Egypt.


----------



## Dave James (May 15, 2007)

1. At 13 survived my first gun battle
2. By 15 had been trained in handguns by Mr."Jelly" Bryce and Colonel 
Charles Askins
3. After VN worked "UC" for Mother Church in Chile
4. Survived a Bush Plane crash
5. Lived long enough to enjoy grandchildren

And like a couple of others jumped out of perfectly good airplanes and rode an Elephant or two


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

1) Helped found a brand-new shooting discipline,
2) Finally became an honest-to-God gun writer (well, _holster_ writer anyway),
3) Met, and had a long conversation with, Paul Newman,
4) Met, and traded Batman jokes with, Adam West,
5) Played Frisbee with Bob Altman,
and, in case there are too many movie people listed here,
6) Finally, almost too late, married the girl of my dreams.


----------



## prcabr4christ (Jul 6, 2008)

1. Ride bulls for a living (a lot of the time it costs more than it makes)
2. Hauled doubles in the western states without a CDL (worked for a rodeo company)
3. While hauling said doubles, hit around 75-80mph going down the grapevine on I-5 (long downhill grade notorious for wrecking trucks) and had no probs with it, was passing the little red sports cars during LA commute hours LOL
4. Have put together my own ministry, F.I.R.E. ministries (Fellowship In Rodeo Events), which I still pastor at times
5. Hit a clay pigeon with my .357 at around 20 yards in flight (it was a lucky shot, but I'm still proud lol)


----------



## prcabr4christ (Jul 6, 2008)

since a bunch of folks have put more than 5...I'll put more as well =P
6. broke my leg....long ways (yeah, up and down, not horizontally)
7. going to nursing school
8. have been an ironworker foreman at only 22 y/o, while also certified to weld pipe with stick (6G)
9. lived in a tin roof "barn" that was converted into a house....and when I say converted, I mean there was osb walls and plywood floors....and using the toilet involved a bucket of water (that you get from the shower that leaks) for flushing and a bag that you put used toilet paper
10. met my ex wife on the internet LOL


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

prcabr4christ said:


> ...3. While hauling said doubles, hit around 75-80mph going down the grapevine on I-5 (long downhill grade notorious for wrecking trucks) and had no probs with it, was passing the little red sports cars during LA commute hours LOL...


Boy, am I glad that I no longer drive from L.A. to Bakersfield and back! I'd just hate to have you on my rear bumper, honking to pass.
Thanks for finding me yet another reason to love living in the Northwest!


----------



## prcabr4christ (Jul 6, 2008)

also be glad you didn't live near the LA equestrian center....I found it fun to "test" my exhaust brake while in town to prevent any uneccesary braking :numbchuck:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

1- Left a Sub while it was 50' under water.
2- Swam in a tank full of Sharks
3- Was blown up.
4- Accused of making a road fall 300' down a mountian.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> 3- Was blown up.


Sounds interesting, would you care to elaborate?


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Me? ... lead guitarist in a rock band that toured the country for 5 years... I don't even know where to begin. :smt033


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

js said:


> Me? ... lead guitarist in a rock band that toured the country for 5 years... I don't even know where to begin. :smt033


Wait a minute... You're Jeff Swanson from Gunfighter... AWESOME!!!


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

unpecador said:


> Wait a minute... You're Jeff Swanson from Gunfighter... AWESOME!!!


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

js said:


> Me? ... lead guitarist in a rock band that toured the country for 5 years... I don't even know where to begin. :smt033


You still have 4 items left. Care to include any groupie action we might be interested in? :anim_lol:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

unpecador said:


> Sounds interesting, would you care to elaborate?


I can only tell you what others saw I don't remember anything about it or the next week of my life.


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Not as exciting as some...

1 Got married in the 20 day leave period between departing NAS Bermuda and reporting at NS Keflavik Iceland (almost 28 years ago)

2 Many times, cat'ed off of and trapped aboard carriers without being a pilot (catapulting off right after the F-4s sucked)

3 In crew of the first U.S. carrier (KITTY HAWK) in the Persian Gulf (1973)

4 Earned Blue Nose on an aircraft and Shellback on a ship

5 Won a machine gun in a raffle


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> I can only tell you what others saw I don't remember anything about it or the next week of my life.


That's alright, it's not necessary and I wasn't trying to make a joke or anything like that.


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Wyatt said:


> Care to include any groupie action we might be interested in? :anim_lol:


That's the problem... It's all groupie related and I have no idea where to start.

I'll put it this way... When I'm 80 years old and sitting on the front pouch in my favorite rocking chair watching life go by, I will have a constant grin on my face. :smt033


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> > 4- Accused of making a road fall 300' down a mountian.
> 
> 
> But... did you do it?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Confession may be good for the soul but may be not so good for the freedom. I am not admitting to anything, I know nothing about anything.


----------



## niadhf (Jan 20, 2008)

tony pasley said:


> Confession may be good for the soul but may be not so good for the freedom. I am not admitting to anything, I know nothing about anything.


:mrgreen: darn i tried .
but i am with you
confess to nothing.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

I've only got one that most people would not do

1. Turned down a threesome.

Many reasons, most of which had to do with the fact that satisfying one woman is hard enough... (get married, you'll understand)

Zhur


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

zhurdan said:


> I've only got one that most people would not do
> 
> 1. Turned down a threesome.
> 
> ...


A threesome is much better when your objective is self serving. :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

unpecador said:


> A threesome is much better when your objective is self serving. :mrgreen:


Actually, that's not true. Threesomes work best, in my experience, when each participant gets a turn to be "done" by the other two. You get your "self-serving" time, but then you have to contribute to that of the two other people in their turn.
It's a lot of work, but it's also a lot of fun.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Let's return this to the original topic, eh guys?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Guns. Sex. What's the difference? :mrgreen:


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Actually, that's not true.


It works for me and the impression that I got was... well, it's kinda like building a house... the center of attention is wood. :mrgreen:

Ok Mike, I'm done, just wanted to respond to being quoted on. :smt083


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

1. Learned to speak, read, and write three languages.
2. Published two articles in peer-reviewed historical journal.
3. Survived a murder attempt.
4. Been shot. Well, my pants were shot while I was wearing them.
5. Met and married my soul mate.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

1) I put a car through the ice out in the middle of the largest inland lake in Michigan. 2-door car, four people in the car. We all got out safe and dry......but the car sank a little while later. (it was totaled)

2) Totaled a Motorcycle at 45MPH. Hit gravel while leaned over on an on ramp to the freeway. slammed into the guard rail head on. Flew over the handle bars and smashed my chin guard against the rail knocking me unconscious and extracting my top front four teeth.

3) Hit a boat with a boat. 14 years old, pulling a skier who had never skied before. Took a quick glance around and did not see anyone. Watching the skier to see if he would make it or fall and nailed a fishing boat. Nobody was injured.

4) Totaled a snowmobile at 70MPH on that same lake. The lake was windblown and almost pure ice. I gunned it and then tried to turn a little to head further out. Snowmobile went sideways and hit a patch of snow. I bailed and the snowmobile catapulted high into the air landing on the windshield and driving the handlebars down into the seat. It proceeded to roll about three more times. I slid the whole time on my ass.....watching it flip. No injuries.

5)Went to the Olympic games in Atlanta and watched the US women's _soccer team win a gold medal.

For some reason my wife won't let me get a pilots licence_ :roll:


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

1. I was caught with my brother smoking cigarettes in my grandfather backyard. I was 10 and my brother was 8. My uncle who saw us smoking, insisted that we smoke couple more cigarettes despite the fact that we were chocked from smoking and were coughing and our eyes were red..After that incident me and my brother never smoked agian. I guess my uncle was smart to make us hate smoking right on.

2. Survived a motorcycle accident at age 15 (was wearing a helmet but somehow it flew away) - 4 hours under surgery 

3. Shot a snake at age 16 with a 12 ga - I know this is not a big deal, but to me it was a big deal because I have a phobia from reptiles.

Well that's it. I only had 3 items.


----------



## xjclassic (May 15, 2008)

1. Jumped a late 90's Olds 98 over some railroad tracks and when the car launched we where looking down on a Buick Estate wagon.

2. Did and overnighter camping and hiking on a glacier in Alaska. 

3. Robin hooded 3 aluminum arrows in one competition. I was a good shot but this was a little lucky.

4. Shot better than 50% on a sporting clays course the first time I ever shot a shotgun. Did not do as well the second time.

5. Decided not to enter a fishing tournament. When I returned to shore and walked to the fish house everybody said here's the winner. Caught a 33lbs salmon on Lake Michigan and missed out on $35,000.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

1)Won a 22 Rifle tournament at summer camp the first time I had ever shot bigger than a pellet gun.

2)Got to sit in and play drums with Robin Trower at Bogarts in Cincinnati.

3) Was almost carjacked (I showed hi my gun and he got scared and run away)

4)Tripped over a decapitated head walking past a pretty bad car wreck

5)Smoked with the Eagles at the Eagles, Steve Miller, Eddie Money show at Riverfront Stadium (I didn't know it was them until I seen them on stage playing.


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

1. Paraglided from Tiger Mountain in Issaquah, WA (tandem)
2. Spent a month on the ground in Uganda and Congo Africa
3. Built custom parts for Boeing aircraft that are in use today
4. Was chased down a mountain by a suspected alien (I was young -what else can I say?!)
5. Took my motorcylce test on a Goldwing Aspencade 1100 and passed. (the engine was nearly as wide as the cone spacing for the slalom!)


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

-walked away from a 100mph multiple roll over car accident(witness behind us on the same road said we rolled around a dozen times). I was not driving, but the driver had a far worse recovery, so its hard to hold a grudge.

-shot myself twice in 4 years..... with a 16ga framing gun!:mrgreen: (sure I'm not the only one here... or maybe I am?)


not that exciting, but only 24 so far


----------



## Oldman (Apr 16, 2009)

*Not boring*

These are not in order of importance.

1. Placed on academic suspension by five colleges before receiving degrees from three.

2. Been involved in several threesomes.

3. Licensed pilot with SEL, MEL and IFR ratings with over 2,000 hours as PIC. Along with this, I have flown to 33 states and three foreign countries as PIC.

4. Declared as expert in three fields by courts on all levels in several states.

5. Best of all, I have had the opportunity to make photos of a lot of naked women (usually the wives of friends) and still do so 30 yrs later with some of the best camera equipment available that I have been fortunate enough to afford. After all, most women will not let you make naked photos with a pocket digital.


----------



## Doorman (Jan 29, 2009)

1. Was bitten by a wolf
2. Pronounced dead in August of '91 (revived soon after...no, I don't eat brains).
3. Climbed Mt. Washington (by foot, not car)
4. I.D.'d Weird Al Yancovick at a nightclub I used to bounce at.
5. Swam around Block Island


----------



## rccola712 (Aug 26, 2008)

wow got some awesome responses on here!

1: born in Madrid Spain
2: Stood in the cockpit of an f-16
3: Played in the worlds largest amateur soccer tournament in Gothenburg, Sweden
4: Got my tail kicked by the indian ocean in Sri Lanka (my 200 lbs youth minister was knocked over by the waves in ankle deep water when he wasnt expecting it)
5: jumped over my roommates jeep cherokee with safari rack and ski rack on top (probably 8 ft tall i guess) on skis


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Ok I'll bite. 

1) Survived a head-on collision with a deer on my YZF600R going 60+ MPH. When I got up I looked back about 50 yards and the deer was dead laying next to my bike. Walked away with a sprained ankle and very minor road rash but I won that one! 

2) Took gold in my division for Tae Kwon Do in Missouri in 1991. Being 16 prevented others from allowing me to go to Nationals, however. To this day I wonder if I could have been on the U.S. Olympic team. 

3) Drove from San Diego to St. Louis in one stretch in 2001 (2100 miles), only stopping for gas and pee breaks. 28 hours later, I slept for almost a full day. 

4) Drove from St. Louis to Los Angeles in one stretch in 2006 to catch a New Years Rave where a friend of mine was performing. 26 hours later, I didn't get as much sleep as I would have liked. 

5) Fufilled my childhood desire of being a "computer geek." I now manage several thousand servers at an international hosting provider. Life ain't so bad!


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

*...I could go on for days...*

* 1974- OD'd on brandy at 14 ( a whole bottle, oh but it was good- at the time...). Died twice in the hospital. Dad the next day rubbed it in with a nice greasy breakfast in bed (under the sheets) followed by combing the dried barf chunks out of my hair rather forcefully with an alluminum comb while he was having a beer and a smoke. Yuk! I was almost 30 before I had another drink.

* Crashed my mtn bike showing off during a demo for a sponsor in '91. Broke almost every bone in my body- including my neck, lost the sponsor, bike and a lot of memory. Interior of my truck was a write-off from all the blood from driving it home, and, I don't remember doing it....kinda shocking seeing same 3 days afterwards. Explain that to your insurance agent. He thought I was dressing out deer in it. :smt082

* 300 yards from home- Slipped on some sand rounding a corner going to the bank on my supermoto in 2006, was only going 20 but slid into oncoming traffic. Some illegals driving an Iveco and chatting on a cell didnt see me and ran me over- got both axles. Crushed like a bug. Missed my lid by two inches. I got blamed for everything. Bike was unrecogniseable. Did 5g's worth of damage to the 10,000 lb. rig and am pretty messed up from it still. Mornings aint pretty. Yes- I still ride, dirt and street, God Bless Vicodin. :smt1099

* Got an autograph at Anaheim 1 this year for my godson, from Roger DeCoster, while everyone was lined up to get Chad Reed's. Total backdoor move and no one knew what was up. Kid got home and Googled him, then, freaked for minutes after finding out who that autograph was from, as he orrignally had no clue. Told me "I'm never gonna wash this shirt again!"...Kids..... :anim_lol::smt033

* 2008- on....Ultra-Private tactical instruction at a local brand shiney new, state of the art, indoor 50yd Sim-range with a custom 1911 (or anything else from over 500+ hand and long guns) and a barrel full of ammo. Talk about a kid in a candy store! Can't elaborate so.... sorry. But I'm finallly living a Dream. :smt023 And- it's completely ruined shooting for me anywhere else! :smt076


----------



## I'mStrapped (Nov 21, 2008)

1. Bought a house at age 20.
2. Completely gutted and remodeled the house right after buying it.
3. recieved several hundred stitches in my face after a car wreck my senior year.
4. Broke all the powerlifting records for Oregon in a few different weight classes and age groups, but didn't want to be bothered with the paper work to make it official. ( To me thats their job)
5. Passed out at 10,000 feet while climbing Mt. Shasta and spent most of the night laying in the runoff creek untill I regained contiousness. ( My climbing partners apparently weren't too concerned.)


----------



## tropicmaster (Dec 20, 2009)

Exited over 300 aircraft while in flight

Slept with my ex mother in law and both ex sisters in law after divorce ( not a proud moment in retrospect)

Surfed a tidal " bore" on the Mekong river in Viet Nam

Saw a guys head chopped off with a sword in Saudi Arabia ( town square execution, not a crime)

Had a US nuclear missle sub surface within 200 yards of my boat while fishing at night off the GA. coast ( scared the (&&^$&^&^*&!**) out of everyone on the boat!)

Drove a full bore non street legal Vette around Charlotte Motor Speedway for 15 laps. very good friend was president of Vette club of America at the time, and they rent the track every year for get together- I got invited


----------



## falchunt (May 8, 2009)

Hmmm lets see....


1. Made it to State for High School Wrestling (152lbs MI)

2. Got my ass kicked by the guy who took 1st place in Nationals the previous year. He pinned me in 6 seconds!!! (Darn my luck)

3. Took a deer with a 20G slug gun using open sights at 185 yards, splitting the heart in two (no joke, I carry that slug every time I go deer hunting)

4. Complestely refinished a 1969 Ford Falcon at age 16, with no power tools. (hand sanded entire body, reupholstered seats, installed carpet)

5. Stayed up for 5 days straight for a gaming tournament without taking and kind of drugs other than caffeine and ibuprofen. ( I got a bit of a headache for some reason)


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm typing this without thinking ahead, so here we go..

1. Met my girl friend at a bar, we've been going out 15 years now with no end in sight.
2. Lost a leg.
3. Sat in playing "Sunshine of your Love" and assorted blues with Ginger Baker and Noel Redding on guitar.
4. While golfing, hit a drive 200 years into the woods. A second later, the ball came flying back. I reached up and grabbed it. (sore for a week)
5. mmmm, I'll edit in a 5th later, battery dying.

Andy


----------



## Jiu-jitsu fighter (May 26, 2008)

1. Got slung off the back of a garbage truck going up hill around a curve. The driver was driving to fast (they estimated about 30mph). Ended up with a broken shoulder finger and ankle. Along with gash on my head in which they had to dig gravel out. scarpes on my elbows and knees and a gash on my shin where it drug across the metal step we had to stand on.

2. Driving down the interstate and a tractor trailor cut me off. It had been raining. Hydroplaned. Ended up facing oncoming traffic. So I through my explorer in reverse and drove backwards down the interstate with cars passing me until I could get pulled over. I guess I crapped out a diamond later.

3. My wife...lol...its true

4. Actually, disarmed a boy that had pulled a pistol on me. I thought it was a bb gun pistol but come to find out it was a .22

I think that is about it.


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

I am, for the record, a scant 20 years of age (though very nearly 21. DAMN dry countries...)

1. lived in 24 homes that I can think of off the top of my head, but it's likely I'm missing a few

2. 3 men were once considered my father, one is dead, 2 are in jail.

3. used toasters as room heaters.

4. I can remember my mom drinking underage and even called her out on her favorite drink, a pink wine cooler that she hasn't drunken since.

5. back packed into a mountain 5 miles in distance, one mile in elevation with half my weight on my back, dropped off the pack and doubled back 2 miles to find some stragglers, carried their gear to the camp site I found, jumped into the lake of melted glacial water and got the hell back out, slept the night, followed that night's sleep with another 5 mile distance and one in elevation to the peak where I took a nap and woke up to a mountain goat eye balling me (with those creepy vertical pupils) and apparently won the staring completion that ensued. hiked back down, slept, and hiked back down with backs only a tad bit lighter from consumed food. estimated 24 miles total hiking, 10 of which weighted down. most fatiguing and amazing experience of my life. I haven't felt as accomplished since. odd, considering I nearly died at least three handfuls of times, and saved best friends life (though he was no help with the goat!)


----------



## CollinsGTO (Feb 23, 2010)

jeez, my life seems pretty darn boring compared to some of you! the only thing i can say i've done that most have not is finding the top of 5th gear in a modified 2005 pontiac GTO... for those of you wondering, its around 175 mph! only done it once and dont plan on doing it again! that was insane! i'd be scared to see where 6th gear went, assuming i had the power to push it.


----------



## onalandline (Jan 8, 2010)

1) Fly airplanes.
2) Been to all 50 states, the District of Columbia, and Puerto Rico.
3) Been to 37 different countries.
4) Been in the White House and the Pentagon.
5) Been on the David Letterman and Jay Leno shows.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

well, I don't know about 5 things, but here goes.
1. Smoked cigars with all my good buds at 600 feet (under the water)
2. drank beer with my goods buds at the north pole after surfacing through the ice.
3. own a basenji
4. operate a nuclear reactor
5. can't think of anything else yet, should be good for a while. I bet none of you have ever done these things:smt1099


----------



## cmaki413 (Feb 11, 2010)

1. professionally driven snowmobiles on water
2. fought back against someone who tried to kidnap me when i was 6, she grabbed my arm and started pulling me away from my parents at the metrodome...I judo chopped her wrist, and kicked her in the stomach...she wasn't expecting it!
3. Had the police raid the house I was in for bible study. They saw me first, so I had the gun to my face and was asked questions....I called him out and asked if he saw the bible study sign he had to walk past to come in...probable made him grumpier than he already was. 
4. Was just meeting a truck that got t boned from a van going 60, ran to the truck, tried to open the door and when i finally go it, the passenger's bloody limp legs fell on me. I had to wait over 15 minutes for paramedics, and stopped a huge gash to the drivers temple with snow and a hand.
5. I met my future wife after giving the eulogy at my grandpa's funeral...she came up and started talking to me, and the rest is history.

Not the greatest things ever done, but I've had my fun.


----------



## PSYCHOFREAK3 (Jan 28, 2010)

1. I have known my wife for 18 years and I am only 23. Been married for 2.
2. Wow yeah that's pretty much all I can think of right now. I mean done a ton of stupid stuff, but nothing compared to you guys.


----------

